# Looking at getting into climbing



## pops21 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm looking into getting into climbing. Anyone know where I can get some climbing literature or dvd's. I don't know anyone that can teach me. So I'm gonna have to learn on my own SLOWLY and safely. I was looking at the working climber whole dvd set but at almost $400 for the whole set I just can't see spending that much when I might find this might not be for me. If anyone has any info or help it would be much appreaciated.


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (Sep 1, 2011)

Are us work climbing or rec climbing. Is there a group in your area that rec climbs? Probably is. There are other tree forums on the web. There are some member living where you are.. Good luck..


----------



## JohnVander (Sep 11, 2011)

The first packet on this page Tree Climbing DVDs and ArborMaster® Arborist Training DVDs and DVD Rental would be great to start with and you could add "cutting and rigging in the tree" with that, plus Baranek's book "The Fundamentals of General Tree Work" is essential for anyone in the tree business.


----------



## old dude (Feb 24, 2012)

*useful basics*

Getting into climbing will be much much easier if you utilize common sense and focus on mastering the art with the right basic equipment. Master the throw cord, practise with the slings and carabiners, use the super-grip gloves (atlas?)---also practise rope placement for lowering or multiple tie-in--points. Often this requires (exact) placement and retrieval of rope location on a limb or standard. A useful lightweight tool to aid in this endevour is the Sidekick (most catalogs). Also, don't forget to practise with you flip-line. Two tie-in-points always renders more peace of mind than one.


----------



## bootboy (Mar 16, 2012)

I watch for entertainment value and certainly wouldn't recommend it for instructional purposes but reg coates' videos on YouTube are pretty good to watch for perspective.


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 20, 2012)

bootboy said:


> reg coates' videos on YouTube are pretty good to watch for perspective.



That they are, I've been climbing for about 4 years now and I've picked up some nifty stuff watchin' his vids.


----------



## justintimemoto (Jun 3, 2012)

i just bought the set up toatally different than i thought it would be. take your time make sure our spurs are sharp. never climb alone. i just started i dont know much about it but i use two flip lines and rope up with me.


----------



## littlejoetqt (Jul 20, 2012)

If you want a fellow greenhorn's opinion...

90% of the trees I sink a saw in are notch and drop jobs. We do have sufficient equipment to rope and chunk down trees, and lately we've been doing a lot more of that. I was strictly a groundman until I learned the knots and had plenty of opportunity to watch an experienced climber. I then started hanging ropes in trees that merely needed a come-along to take them down.

Our experienced climber(16 years I think) has been working with me, teaching me and walking me through the more difficult trees we've been trimming. We're working around a power line with no power on it, and a belt structure for moving coal that's still under construction. Not a lot of risk to the climber, but lots of potential for structural damage. We came in and cleared it all before the structure/line went up, but the company didn't have the foresight to give us an adequate boundary for danger trees and leaners. They're now paying us again to do what we asked to do in the first place, for the first price.

My opinion is to find someone who really knows their stuff, and offer to help them for the experience. I'm lucky enough to be getting paid to learn($18 every day and extra if I have to climb), but in this economy that may be a real hard deal to find. 

Right now, we're looking at a layoff if we finish this contract before something else pops up. I have a lead that has the potential to put me in a bucket truck (since I already have CDLs and 1.5 years exp cutting trees), but it wouldn't pay as well as this gig.


----------



## badhabit (Aug 31, 2012)

Looking to start climbing as well, any suggestions on a first time gear setup?

Also any climbers here in the Salem, OR area?

Thanks,

Jake


----------



## wildcatcrzy (Sep 1, 2012)

Anyone around Chattanooga, TN willing to teach a greenhorn?


----------



## Damie236 (Mar 10, 2013)

check out treestuff.com there is some very helpful literature on there.


----------



## WPAJohnnyRotten (Mar 27, 2013)

I have been in the tree biz for years off and on(left after High school for marines) most all the time as a groundguy, i work for a tree company now in the pittsburg area and its a five man show Boss(climber) two other groundies and a second climber, both my boss and the second climber are about 28 years old and have been climbing since they were 16, im 24 and i want to climb, i worked out a deal with the second climber to work for him on our off days. Pretty much started out him paying for gas and coffee and letting me put his gear on and climb some trees he sits in a beach chair with coffee and a bull horn at the edge of the drop zone while i climb and make cuts, after i was done i would cleanup as well, i did that twice and im getting pretty good, im not fast like they are by anymeans but im steady, safe and consistant. I have worked out the kinks and have got all the basics down and he has approached our boss to let him know how i have been doing and he is excited to say the least. My opinion the climbing world is getting slim, their are alot of hacks who spike non removal trees or who are unsafe. i would say try to learn from the best not joe shmo who weighs a ton and gaffs pruning trees:bang: be safe


----------



## michale34 (Mar 27, 2013)

I started climbing when i was 14 with a 1/2 hemp rope for a climbing rope and a 3/4 hemp rope for a workline a 2 d ring saddle and a set of kline spikes and last but not least a super 25 poulan chainsaw . thoses were the good old days now havent climbed for over 10 years.


----------

